# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  الحكاية مااصابات عادية

## جعفر بابكر

*الاخوة الاعزاء صفوة الصفوة معقول يكون البحصل دة شئ طبيعي وعادي اصابات غير طبيعية بتحصل لاعب بعد لاعب والملاحظة الغريبة كلهم مهاجمين مش حاجة غريبة وملفتة للنظر نحنا والله مؤمنين بالقضاء والقدر ولكن كل خط الهجوم مرة واحدة شئ غريب ومريب ونسأل الله ان يمن علي الاعبين بالشفاء العاجل ولكن الموضوع دايرلو جلسة  دينية .حلقات تلاوة.لاتهملو الموضوع في غاية اخطورة والله المستعان
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*عاجل الشفاء ... اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء لكن نسألك اللطف فينا
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*عاااااادي جدا جدا

لانو لعيبتنا لياقتهم غير جيدة ولا يوجد لديهم فهم احترافي ولكن مع الزمن ستعلمون

علينا ان نكون واقعيين
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

عاااااادي جدا جدا

لانو لعيبتنا لياقتهم غير جيدة ولا يوجد لديهم فهم احترافي ولكن مع الزمن ستعلمون

علينا ان نكون واقعيين



 طيب لو عادييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي كلتشي سوداني
 تساقط المشجعين برضو لياقه
في شي احير وغير  العادي
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*تينا العزيزة

كلتشي مثله مثل لعيبتنا 

انهم بكتفوا بالتمارين الفي النادي ودا غلط كبييييييييييييييييييييييير
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

تينا العزيزة

كلتشي مثله مثل لعيبتنا 

انهم بكتفوا بالتمارين الفي النادي ودا غلط كبييييييييييييييييييييييير



طيب ماكان عند الجلافيك ماكان ذي الفل
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

طيب ماكان عند الجلافيك ماكان ذي الفل



لو انتي ملاحظة الجلافيط ما عندهم لياقة اصلا ولعبهم على الواقف
ومدربهم لا يطلب منهم التقيد التكتيكي

بعكس كاربوني الذي يعطي كل لاعب مهمة تحتاج الى لياقة بدنية
وكلامي لا يعني عدم وجود اشياء غير طبيعية ولكن هو نداءء لعدم الركون الى ذلك علينا ان نعلم لعيبتنا ما هو الصاح وما معنى التكتيك
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

عاااااادي جدا جدا

لانو لعيبتنا لياقتهم غير جيدة ولا يوجد لديهم فهم احترافي ولكن مع الزمن ستعلمون

علينا ان نكون واقعيين



يا اخوي الشغلة مالياقة 
الحكاية فيها امور سحر ودجل وكفر (العياذ بالله ) لامور يعرفونها اصحاب السحرة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قل هو الله احد
قل اعوذ برب الفلق
قل اعوذ برب الناس
داوموا عليها يا شباب مع الدعاء بان يحفظ الله الزعيم ولاعبيه !!
*

----------


## مريخى وافتخر

*المريخ معيييييوووووووون
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*اللهم احفظ لاعبي المريخ ، من كل سحر و شر واجعل كيد السحر على أصحابه يا قوي يا متين .
                        	*

----------

